
HardCaml – Register Transfer Level Hardware Design in OCaml - mattw1810
https://github.com/ujamjar/hardcaml
======
eatonphil
Very interesting. Also not the first of its kind. BlueSpec[0] is a RTL
hardware design language in Haskell.

I am confused because this, on the other hand, doesn't appear to be sponsored
by a company or university. It strikes me as pretty odd that an individual
could do this on his/her own.

[0] [http://www.bluespec.com/](http://www.bluespec.com/)

~~~
jsyedidia
Somewhat related is MyHDL, a hardware description language implemented as a
Python library, that was mostly done by a single individual (Jan Decaluwe).
See [http://www.myhdl.org/](http://www.myhdl.org/)

